# New Departure model DD two speed hub



## videoranger (Jun 28, 2007)

Any have an exploded diagram of a New Departure model DD two speed or know of someone that services these hubs?


----------



## thebikeguy (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know if this would help you cause or not. New Departure was a division of General Motors. That's right, the car maker.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just ran across this post and saw that it had a broken image in it, so here is a parts break down for New Departure DD 2 speed hub.


----------



## videoranger (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Scott, Thanks for posting the parts break down. Since posting my inquiry back in 2007 (has it really been that long?) I rebuilt three of these hubs and have some very good pictures of the rebuild process if any one is interested. I have a 39 Hawthorne Comet with the DD hub and a couple of spares I've pieced together from very scarce parts. The main wear items include the rod that slides the gear and the inner hub gear teeth and the three gears. I've become rather a rebuild "expert" on these hubs now. They are really nice on the old heavy ballooners and the stick shifter looks pretty cool too. Finding parts is a real challenge.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Videoranger I have a 1939 Hawthorne Comet and I've been gathering up parts to put a DD in it.  I've been dreading taking one apart to rebuild it though.  Do you have a picture of your Comet?  
Johnny


----------



## videoranger (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Johnny, I will try to get some pictures up this week end. I bought mine many years back mine from a gentleman that received the bike from Santa. I even have a picture of the bike and the boys in front of the Christmas tree. Mine is in excellent all original condition and is one of my favorites and a great bike to ride. The hubs are really very easy to work on, just hard to find spare parts that are still good to use. Jim


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 22, 2011)

I love my New Departure 2 speed so much that I have bought 7 more sets.


----------



## videoranger (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a picture of the '39 Comet. I really like the way this bike rides.


----------



## wgharbison (Mar 19, 2011)

*New Departure DD 2 speed Diagram*

I am new to the forum and am rebuilding my fathers 2 speed New Departure Model DD Hub. I see the parts diagram but an exploded or cutaway view will help me understand final assembly and proper frame mounting.
Thanks,
Will


----------



## axsepul (Mar 19, 2011)

videoranger said:


> Hi Scott, Thanks for posting the parts break down. Since posting my inquiry back in 2007 (has it really been that long?) I rebuilt three of these hubs and have some very good pictures of the rebuild process if any one is interested. I have a 39 Hawthorne Comet with the DD hub and a couple of spares I've pieced together from very scarce parts. The main wear items include the rod that slides the gear and the inner hub gear teeth and the three gears. I've become rather a rebuild "expert" on these hubs now. They are really nice on the old heavy ballooners and the stick shifter looks pretty cool too. Finding parts is a real challenge.




I've never worked on one of these, so I will take you up on your offer. Can you send me the rebuild pictures to axsepul@yahoo.com


----------



## tony d. (Mar 19, 2011)

the DD hub is very simple only one part moves the sun gear with 3 planitery gears and one ring gear it goes together fairly easy you need help my door is open   I rebuilt 3 in the last 2 months 


tony d.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry for stepping on your thread. Does anyone have an extra cable they would sell?


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2011)

I have some that I'll have at the Copake swap, and Memory Lane.


----------



## oquinn (Dec 22, 2013)

*I have a DD hub!*

Now I want to peice the guts together!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2013)

oquinn said:


> Now I want to peice the guts together!!!




It's not hard to do. You just need to take your time. The hard part is lining up the discs for the brake. There is a special New Departure tool to do it, but you can do it without the tool.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 11, 2014)

videoranger said:


> Hi Scott, Thanks for posting the parts break down. Since posting my inquiry back in 2007 (has it really been that long?) I rebuilt three of these hubs and have some very good pictures of the rebuild process if any one is interested. I have a 39 Hawthorne Comet with the DD hub and a couple of spares I've pieced together from very scarce parts. The main wear items include the rod that slides the gear and the inner hub gear teeth and the three gears. I've become rather a rebuild "expert" on these hubs now. They are really nice on the old heavy ballooners and the stick shifter looks pretty cool too. Finding parts is a real challenge.




Hi Videoranger, I'm interested in the pictures you have regarding how to rebuild a New Departure model DD hub
Do you still have them? Can I have them?
thanks, Marius


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 13, 2014)

Does anyone have an extra actuator 
I have a dd and all I need is that piece so I can throw it on my bike the one it came with was cracked and I didn't see it when I found it had it all laced up ride about a mile
And Bamb broke off !!! so please anyone  I can pay cash or trade whatever you prefer !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## zappatore (Dec 4, 2014)

*trying to adjust my DD*



JohnnyB.Nutty said:


> Hey Videoranger I have a 1939 Hawthorne Comet and I've been gathering up parts to put a DD in it.  I've been dreading taking one apart to rebuild it though.  Do you have a picture of your Comet?
> Johnny




for some reason the low gear seems to slip when heavy pedaling is involved, i cant figure out why. everything seems to be in good condition. any trouble shooting advice would be appreciated. thank you


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2014)

zappatore said:


> for some reason the low gear seems to slip when heavy pedaling is involved, i cant figure out why. everything seems to be in good condition. any trouble shooting advice would be appreciated. thank you




Most likely the pin inside the axl is not fully released.


----------

